# Really nano tank



## Guest (Sep 19, 2007)

after browsing aquahobby.com's planted tanks, I saw some really tiny planted tanks, like lightbulbs with anubias in them. So...I decided to make my own. I took a quart-half quart flower vase, filled it with gravel from my 10 gallon, and stocked it with:
1x-Crypt. Wedntii
2x-American Elodea
java moss

I plan on stocking it with either a pair of ghoast shrimps or cherry shrimps. 

No filter, air pump, nothing. natural sunlight. 

10% water change every day to prevent stagnet water. air pump every night for 10 min.

Ferts. weekly, flourish

hopefully i'll get pics up soon and i'll keep y'all updated.


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2007)

forgot to say i'll be changing it to sand soon


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2007)

I saw those pics of the bird feeder "tank" and bulb too. Did the same thing . Although, the one's I set up were 40ml and 80ml, if you can imagine. Java fern plantlets, tiny microsword, sand, and rocks. It was pretty cool until my cats knocked them off the table .

Good luck with yours!


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2007)

lol thanks. I used my smallest crypt. I don't like the looks of it now but once i change to sand it should look better. how did your go?


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2007)

A quart isn't really enough water for a cherry shrimp.  I'd just go with the plants. Those tiny tanks are really cute!


----------

